# judge the avatar above you



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

let's play a game......as title of thread states...say something about the avatar posted above you..keep it short and sweet ...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

looks like a yellow taxi cab, crazy!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

some hot ass woman


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2003)

a







kid


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

since n3p has no avatar i will judge plonkers.

what an ugly motherf*ucker


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

im seeing better now!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

fix
dixon


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

some strange thing that looks with a fish with a giant vagina for a mouth


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

:rasp:


DiXoN said:


> fix
> dixon


...?


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

^ Looks like someone who could probably take me one on one.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

What is that


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Sloth love Chunk.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Looks like Plonkers family bb cue!! LOL


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

wish i hadnt posted my pics now...., i dont see a avataar^


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

A guy having too good of a time w/ his cam.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

a bald man


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

why is he still pointing at me


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

i like pointing. sum1 with a bag on there head


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

same guy over and over


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

a skull,.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

a skull,.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

worthy of the ugly person of the year at uglypeople.com ..just joking


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

someone who wished he didnt have a camera!


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Holy sh*t! I'm going to have nightmares...very disturbing pic there...


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

^ plonker ..if you guys keep picking on him!
1 avatar up!


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

a wrestler dude


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

too much clothing


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

My ex girlfriend!


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

DOH!!!! Scarfish got in there and duped me good!! DOH!!!!!!!!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

sum1


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

tick turd


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

vagina fish


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

some guy that just keeps posting and posting...


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

a bike


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

a biker giving the finger?


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

some dude on a riceburner!


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

GODAMN SLOW DIALUP!!!!!!!!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

some weird face


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

yo fool


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

The best thread derailing post whore yet









*damnit you snuck in there


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

some dude holding some fish


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

me^:rasp:


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

please sir more?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

jerk me off


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

some fool looking


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

*okay plonker let others post too*


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

some yellow puffer, (im tryin to get me post count up) lol


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thePACK said:


> *okay plonker let others post too*


thats exactly what my rhom skull is saying say

and above








dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

a 80 year old vagina


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

some weird guy butt****ing a dinosaur


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

some hot ass girl


----------



## CrabJuice (Sep 27, 2003)

The most daaaaaaaaaaaannnnnngerous spicies of croc hunter

euhh wtf? im slow...

a kid im tired of seeing...lol


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lmao, a stoned M and M


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

alright..its over...


----------

